# AC51 and Curtis 1239



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

How long is the wire from the encodder to the controller it can not be to long.

Miz had that problem.


----------



## Micatech (Feb 24, 2013)

Ivansgarage said:


> How long is the wire from the encodder to the controller it can not be to long.
> 
> Miz had that problem.


The motor itself has a very short cable about 12 inches long that go to the encoder reader and the motor temp sensor, so that's pretty short and then it plugs into a socket that came with the controller. All look OK and very nicely made. Very high quality connector which I did check continuity of.

I have the 1314 software and wonder if there is an setting to ignore encA and encB errors just to faultfind.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Micatech said:


> The motor itself has a very short cable about 12 inches long that go to the encoder reader and the motor temp sensor, so that's pretty short and then it plugs into a socket that came with the controller. All look OK and very nicely made. Very high quality connector which I did check continuity of.
> 
> I have the 1314 software and wonder if there is an setting to ignore encA and encB errors just to faultfind.


I dont think you can ignore the encodder.

Have you tried calling Brian at HPEVS 800 340 7107

Miz knows more about the controllers than I do.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Double check your wiring connections, and keep the encoder wires away from battery leads and motor leads.

One other stupid thing to check, take the cover off of the encoder and make sure the encoder wheel is there.

Is the plug, plugged in correctly some of them where easy to flip/
----------


----------



## Micatech (Feb 24, 2013)

Ivansgarage said:


> Double check your wiring connections, and keep the encoder wires away from battery leads and motor leads.
> 
> One other stupid thing to check, take the cover off of the encoder and make sure the encoder wheel is there.
> 
> ...


I will try and move the encoder wires away from the battery and motor high current leads tonight and see what happens. The encoder wheel is there as I have replaced the encoder reader. Brian from HEPVS and I both assumed it was the encoder reader that was faulty when no RPM are displayed and in the diagnostics both Enca and EncB are reading 0.


----------



## Micatech (Feb 24, 2013)

I have spent 2 weeks checking, testing and last night I had a breakthrough. 

The first encoder was damaged by the aluminium disk as the bearing lockdown tabs were loose and that allowed the disk to hit and grind the encoder reader.

Then I got a couple of new encoder readers mailed to me and have had a new one in there for a week whilst I have been checking everything. Last night I installed the 3rd one and it works. I do have a feeling that "something" is borderline and I do think its like you say, length of wiring combined with the very small signal generated.

I will wait till I set it up in car and then shorten cables as u suggest.

Happy its working though.

Cheers
Larry


----------

